# real life pics of 2011 Jamis Sputnik



## RGNY (Aug 3, 2011)

picking mine up on 8/15, my first fixed.

really hoping the chain guard removal isn't too involved, if it even comes on the US version. doesn't show on the US website.

opinions? recommended upgrades? hateful comments? 

all welcome.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

It's not really my style (I'm more of a jamis sonik guy) but I can definitely see why someone would like it. I can dig it.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

whoa... reminds me of those women w/ neck rings. that chainguard just doesn't fit the style or crank imo


----------



## RGNY (Aug 3, 2011)

it's from a Japanese site. 

maybe they require a chainguard, while the US requires a rear brake (not shown here)?


----------



## RGNY (Aug 3, 2011)

US pic:


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

RGNY said:


> US pic:


Nice. I like it


----------



## markaitch (Nov 3, 2010)

RGNY said:


> it's from a Japanese site.
> 
> maybe they require a chainguard, while the US requires a rear brake (not shown here)?


i bet the reason for front brake only on the japanese pic is that it is fixed gear & the us bike has both brakes cuz it is singlespeed.

anyway...nice bike!
i always liked sputniks. a while back was looking hard for a '09 or earlier model from when they were still more aggressively oriented & had carbon forks & somewhat better parts but i could never latch onto one in my size.
RGNY,l if you don't mind a bit of advice...
start shopping for a new saddle now! i had a ponza & had to change it almost immediately, those things are real ass-hatchets.
good luck & have fun...


----------



## RGNY (Aug 3, 2011)

not the first time i've heard about the viciousness of the saddle. will shop around. recommendations? my usual saddle time is about 30min for work and 2hrs for fun.


----------



## Love Commander (Aug 20, 2009)

IMO, would be nicer with: 1. "classic" road geometry instead of this pseudo-"track" BS, 2. curved fork, 3. silver rims, 4. handlebar/brake lever combo that gives you more than 1 good hand position.


----------



## Ledipus (Apr 17, 2007)

If it fits, and you enjoy riding it I say it is a great bike!


----------



## m_s (Nov 20, 2007)

I like it except for the bars. With the chainguard and more upright bars it would be a great zip around town city style bike. Either way looks good to me. I actually think straight blade forks look better than curved, which may be heresy.


----------



## ldotmurray (Jun 15, 2009)

I actually love the San Marco Ponza saddles. I have two. If you wanna get rid of it contact me through PM. I'll take it off your hands.


----------

